
Ask HN: Using checklists for grading a code review? - jayliew
The simple use of checklists has been shown to improve patient care and reduce errors from doctors and nurses.<p>I&#x27;m curious of anyone&#x27;s experience in using a checklist in a code review setting--whether you&#x27;ve found it helpful or not, and if you&#x27;ve noticed any positive or negative n-th order side-effects.<p>I&#x27;m wondering if you have seen that by having a checklist that contains a baseline minimum of things an engineering organization wants to enforce or encourage, that the checklist’s use reduces politicking in code reviews, where code authors only try to select their fellow buddy who would be lenient on them (cue quid-pro-quo behavior).
======
itamarst
[https://medium.freecodecamp.org/unlearning-toxic-
behaviors-i...](https://medium.freecodecamp.org/unlearning-toxic-behaviors-in-
a-code-review-culture-b7c295452a3c) has a whole bunch of useful advice.

